# What will this cold weather do?



## jdk32581

Anyone have any experience or opinions on what effect a late April cold snap will have on the morel season? I would guess it may help extend the blacks a little but will it hurt the grey/yellow season? Make the yellows better? Later?

I have not been hunting morels long enough to have any frame of reference for varying weather conditions over multiple seasons or mental notes of the results?


----------



## jacknash711

I believe the recent cold snap will slow/stop them but a big warm up will cause them to pop out of the ground.


----------



## imfubar

This cold is doing my clark county patches good, i already checked them over the weekend most of which are from 1 to 2 inches and will check them weekly till they are fully matured and grown. I have hunted the clark county area for 35 years and the best and longest seasons are ALWAYS colder. Only why i even check them this early is cause i live in indiana and can only check every week or more. Good luck and happy hunting


----------

